# Did America save Australia in ww2



## Bulletbob

Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.

Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.




Certainly US power was critical in the defeat of the Japanese empire, the British Navy was pinned down in the European war and no longer had the capacity to take on the Japanese empire.

Australia fought with the UK long before the US ever entered but there is no way either country could have defeated Japan.

Japan was conflicted about an invasion of Australia, the Navy offered the idea, but the Army was opposed. Tojo vetoed the idea.

But certainly without America in the war (a nation who was dragged kicking and screaming into that war) Australia would have been at the mercy of the Japanese empire.

This is why after the war we cemented strategic alliances with the USA, as has even defeated Japan.

Australians have a great deal of respect for the Greatest Generation of Americans.

Not so much this generation of Americans.


----------



## harmonica

...again, no one thinks about the logistics necessary to just even make a landing in Australia, much less ''defeat'' Aussie-land.....
....the Japanese didn't even take Port Moreseby!!!!! 
..and the Aussies stopped them on the Kokoda Trail 
--so the Aussies were a long way from needing to be saved
...etc


----------



## westwall

Bulletbob said:


> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.









No, Australia is too big for Japan to have conquered.   Plus the Japanese were at the end of their rope supply wise.  But, the US did help the Aussies build up their manufacturing capacity and certainly helped keep the Japanese from launching bombing missions against the cities.

So the US certainly saved civilian lives.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

If America had not entered the war Japan would not needed to have conquered Australia (though she did entertain the idea, the Navy was advocating it the Army opposed, the Navy even produced and sample Japanese Imperial currency for Australia) but if America had not entered the war Japan would have been the East Pacific power, and she would have controlled Australia through threat and diplomacy, invasion or no invasion.


----------



## Bulletbob

harmonica said:


> ...again, no one thinks about the logistics necessary to just even make a landing in Australia, much less ''defeat'' Aussie-land.....
> ....the Japanese didn't even take Port Moreseby!!!!!
> ..and the Aussies stopped them on the Kokoda Trail
> --so the Aussies were a long way from needing to be saved
> ...etc
> View attachment 410622


sure they were the japs would of invaded down under sooner or later and raped plundered and run a muck just like they did ever where else in the south pacific  .

with out Americas military in the south pacific defeating the japs you would be eating rice and have a living god running your nation taking the iron ore and food for free . 
china may do that one day anyway if you guys down under dont grow a set and START ACTING LIKE MEN .


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...again, no one thinks about the logistics necessary to just even make a landing in Australia, much less ''defeat'' Aussie-land.....
> ....the Japanese didn't even take Port Moreseby!!!!!
> ..and the Aussies stopped them on the Kokoda Trail
> --so the Aussies were a long way from needing to be saved
> ...etc
> View attachment 410622
> 
> 
> 
> sure they were the japs would of invaded down under sooner or later and raped plundered and run a muck just like they did ever where else in the south pacific  .
> 
> with out Americas military in the south pacific defeating the japs you would be eating rice and have a living god running your nation taking the iron ore and food for free .
> china may do that one day anyway if you guys down under dont grow a set and START ACTING LIKE MEN .
Click to expand...



You know Bob, I am rapidly coming to the conclusion you are either a bored 14 year old kid or you are simply a man who does not have much light in that brain bulb of yours.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...again, no one thinks about the logistics necessary to just even make a landing in Australia, much less ''defeat'' Aussie-land.....
> ....the Japanese didn't even take Port Moreseby!!!!!
> ..and the Aussies stopped them on the Kokoda Trail
> --so the Aussies were a long way from needing to be saved
> ...etc
> View attachment 410622
> 
> 
> 
> sure they were the japs would of invaded down under sooner or later and raped plundered and run a muck just like they did ever where else in the south pacific  .
> 
> with out Americas military in the south pacific defeating the japs you would be eating rice and have a living god running your nation taking the iron ore and food for free .
> china may do that one day anyway if you guys down under dont grow a set and START ACTING LIKE MEN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know Bob, I am rapidly coming to the conclusion you are either a bored 14 year old kid or you are simply a man who does not have much light in that brain bulb of yours.
Click to expand...

Well Jake I am  62 in 2 days and retired for 3 years ,
 Im a former  worker on the shuttle program and the eelv program among several for Boeing and Lockeed Martin , I worked at a experimental chemical company making assorted chemicals in reactors from 50 gallon to 2000 gallons.

 I was right under the  manager of  a major  ski resort And, I worked for a top 100 college and I was a  departmental manager for a fortune 500 company in California  . 
So if I am light in the brain department then that makes you a slobbering drooling moron , you being Australian that fits well.


----------



## esalla

Bulletbob said:


> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.


Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia


----------



## Bulletbob

esalla said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
Click to expand...


Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.

Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .


----------



## esalla

Bulletbob said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
Click to expand...

Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this


----------



## Unkotare

“You would be eating rice”

...?

People in Australia don’t eat rice?

?????


----------



## Bulletbob

esalla said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this
Click to expand...

I didnt say they took over China or Australia  cant you read, O wait you must be Australian . they invaded china and may other nations its called a occupation which they did do of parts of china if you were able to read along with many other nations if you could read.
next I know they didn't go after Australia Daaaaaaa if you could read you would see that I said the USA probally prevented the Japs from eventually doing that , seems your as smart as Jake


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> “You would be eating rice”
> 
> ...?
> 
> People in Australia don’t eat rice?
> 
> ?????



I’m pretty sure people in Australia eat rice.


----------



## esalla

Bulletbob said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they took over China or Australia  cant you read, O wait you must be Australian . they invaded china and may other nations its called a occupation which they did do of parts of china if you were able to read along with many other nations if you could read.
> next I know they didn't go after Australia Daaaaaaa if you could read you would see that I said the USA probally prevented the Japs from eventually doing that , seems your as smart as Jake
Click to expand...

Actually my father single handedly took Okinawa with a few of his 5th marine buddies.

You may continue babbling


----------



## Bulletbob

seems some dummy's mother didn't tell them about Japan occupying parts of china or other nations  










						Nanking Massacre
					

In late 1937, over a period of six weeks, Imperial Japanese Army forces brutally murdered hundreds of thousands of people—including both soldiers and




					www.history.com
				












						How Much of China did Japan Control at its Greatest Extent?
					

How much of China did Japan Control starting from the 20th century to the end of World War 2?



					www.pacificatrocities.org
				



.

and last but not least , By the Way Australians need not thank me for educating them , I know with such swollen egos and heads from beating their heads on stones  has affected their mental salability.


----------



## TheParser

Yes.

The Greatest Generation saved Asia & Europe during World War II.


----------



## Unkotare

I’ve seen Australian people eat rice.


----------



## Bulletbob

Unkotare said:


> I’ve seen Australian people eat rice.


most of them have to eat their own words , their egos are so swollen all you usually havwe to do is let them talk and they will make fools out of them self like Esalla


----------



## Turtlesoup

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly US power was critical in the defeat of the Japanese empire, the British Navy was pinned down in the European war and no longer had the capacity to take on the Japanese empire.
> 
> Australia fought with the UK long before the US ever entered but there is no way either country could have defeated Japan.
> 
> Japan was conflicted about an invasion of Australia, the Navy offered the idea, but the Army was opposed. Tojo vetoed the idea.
> 
> But certainly without America in the war (a nation who was dragged kicking and screaming into that war) Australia would have been at the mercy of the Japanese empire.
> 
> This is why after the war we cemented strategic alliances with the USA, as has even defeated Japan.
> 
> Australians have a great deal of respect for the Greatest Generation of Americans.
> 
> Not so much this generation of Americans.
Click to expand...



Americans don't have much respect for this generation of Americans either.


----------



## Bulletbob

esalla said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they took over China or Australia  cant you read, O wait you must be Australian . they invaded china and may other nations its called a occupation which they did do of parts of china if you were able to read along with many other nations if you could read.
> next I know they didn't go after Australia Daaaaaaa if you could read you would see that I said the USA probally prevented the Japs from eventually doing that , seems your as smart as Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my father single handedly took Okinawa with a few of his 5th marine buddies.
> 
> You may continue babbling
Click to expand...

O your father singled handed took Okinawa lol another lying moron . there were 180,000 marines and army involved in it  , that sounds like a few more then your dads buddys and you completly forgot the army and and navy's 5th fleet  involvement .


----------



## esalla

Bulletbob said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen Australian people eat rice.
> 
> 
> 
> most of them have to eat their own words , their egos are so swollen all you usually havwe to do is let them talk and they will make fools out of them self like Esalla
Click to expand...

And I just cant wait for google to be broken up.  How about you chiefy


----------



## esalla

Bulletbob said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they took over China or Australia  cant you read, O wait you must be Australian . they invaded china and may other nations its called a occupation which they did do of parts of china if you were able to read along with many other nations if you could read.
> next I know they didn't go after Australia Daaaaaaa if you could read you would see that I said the USA probally prevented the Japs from eventually doing that , seems your as smart as Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my father single handedly took Okinawa with a few of his 5th marine buddies.
> 
> You may continue babbling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O your father singled handed took Okinawa lol another lying moron . there were 180,000 marines and army involved in it  , that sounds like a few more then your dads buddys and you completly forgot the army and and navy's 5th fleet  involvement .
Click to expand...

Yawn, who in your family was there?


----------



## Bulletbob

esalla said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they took over China or Australia  cant you read, O wait you must be Australian . they invaded china and may other nations its called a occupation which they did do of parts of china if you were able to read along with many other nations if you could read.
> next I know they didn't go after Australia Daaaaaaa if you could read you would see that I said the USA probally prevented the Japs from eventually doing that , seems your as smart as Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my father single handedly took Okinawa with a few of his 5th marine buddies.
> 
> You may continue babbling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O your father singled handed took Okinawa lol another lying moron . there were 180,000 marines and army involved in it  , that sounds like a few more then your dads buddys and you completly forgot the army and and navy's 5th fleet  involvement .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn, who in your family was there?
Click to expand...

my grandfather  was in ww2 and saw action in the Pacific . but that has nothing to do with your stupid ignorant claim that your dad single handed  and a few buddys defed the when over 200 ground troops were involved and the 5th fleet, or you other stupid claims such as Japan didnt occupy part of china which it clearly did it killed over 200,00 in 1 city alone and claiming I said japan invaded Australia which I never said , I said the usa saved down under from japan .


----------



## esalla

Bulletbob said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they took over China or Australia  cant you read, O wait you must be Australian . they invaded china and may other nations its called a occupation which they did do of parts of china if you were able to read along with many other nations if you could read.
> next I know they didn't go after Australia Daaaaaaa if you could read you would see that I said the USA probally prevented the Japs from eventually doing that , seems your as smart as Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my father single handedly took Okinawa with a few of his 5th marine buddies.
> 
> You may continue babbling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O your father singled handed took Okinawa lol another lying moron . there were 180,000 marines and army involved in it  , that sounds like a few more then your dads buddys and you completly forgot the army and and navy's 5th fleet  involvement .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn, who in your family was there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my grandfather  was in ww2 and saw action in the Pacific . but that has nothing to do with your stupid ignorant claim that your dad single handed  and a few buddys defed the when over 200 ground troops were involved and the 5th fleet, or you other stupid claims such as Japan didnt occupy part of china which it clearly did it killed over 200,00 in 1 city alone and claiming I said japan invaded Australia which I never said , I said the usa saved down under from japan .
Click to expand...

I got cool photos of my father in law on leyte with the flag of the jap division that he took single handedly as well.  I will paste some here later


----------



## Likkmee

I'da give the Aboriginal tribes nukes and got rid of all the occupiers.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Bulletbob said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...again, no one thinks about the logistics necessary to just even make a landing in Australia, much less ''defeat'' Aussie-land.....
> ....the Japanese didn't even take Port Moreseby!!!!!
> ..and the Aussies stopped them on the Kokoda Trail
> --so the Aussies were a long way from needing to be saved
> ...etc
> View attachment 410622
> 
> 
> 
> sure they were the japs would of invaded down under sooner or later and raped plundered and run a muck just like they did ever where else in the south pacific  .
> 
> with out Americas military in the south pacific defeating the japs you would be eating rice and have a living god running your nation taking the iron ore and food for free .
> china may do that one day anyway if you guys down under dont grow a set and START ACTING LIKE MEN .
Click to expand...

The IJA didn't have the manpower to fight in both China and a major war in Australia.  It could barely support a minor war in New Guinea and most of it's troops starved to death or died of disease.  Japan could no more invade and conquer Australia than Germany could invade and conquer the UK.


----------



## esalla

Likkmee said:


> I'da give the Aboriginal tribes nukes and got rid of all the occupiers.


They would rub the plutonium on their faces


----------



## esalla

Bulletbob said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they took over China or Australia  cant you read, O wait you must be Australian . they invaded china and may other nations its called a occupation which they did do of parts of china if you were able to read along with many other nations if you could read.
> next I know they didn't go after Australia Daaaaaaa if you could read you would see that I said the USA probally prevented the Japs from eventually doing that , seems your as smart as Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my father single handedly took Okinawa with a few of his 5th marine buddies.
> 
> You may continue babbling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O your father singled handed took Okinawa lol another lying moron . there were 180,000 marines and army involved in it  , that sounds like a few more then your dads buddys and you completly forgot the army and and navy's 5th fleet  involvement .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn, who in your family was there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my grandfather  was in ww2 and saw action in the Pacific . but that has nothing to do with your stupid ignorant claim that your dad single handed  and a few buddys defed the when over 200 ground troops were involved and the 5th fleet, or you other stupid claims such as Japan didnt occupy part of china which it clearly did it killed over 200,00 in 1 city alone and claiming I said japan invaded Australia which I never said , I said the usa saved down under from japan .
Click to expand...

The guy in the center with the flag is my father in law, he took the island all by himself so McArthur could walk up the beach


----------



## Bulletbob

AZrailwhale said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...again, no one thinks about the logistics necessary to just even make a landing in Australia, much less ''defeat'' Aussie-land.....
> ....the Japanese didn't even take Port Moreseby!!!!!
> ..and the Aussies stopped them on the Kokoda Trail
> --so the Aussies were a long way from needing to be saved
> ...etc
> View attachment 410622
> 
> 
> 
> sure they were the japs would of invaded down under sooner or later and raped plundered and run a muck just like they did ever where else in the south pacific  .
> 
> with out Americas military in the south pacific defeating the japs you would be eating rice and have a living god running your nation taking the iron ore and food for free .
> china may do that one day anyway if you guys down under dont grow a set and START ACTING LIKE MEN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IJA didn't have the manpower to fight in both China and a major war in Australia.  It could barely support a minor war in New Guinea and most of it's troops starved to death or died of disease.  Japan could no more invade and conquer Australia than Germany could invade and conquer the UK.
Click to expand...

really you think so. Japan had a very powerful navy Australia had pratically no navy and a small military , if japan was so weak how did they manage to occupy so many other nations , here a list you go ahead and explain it 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_territories_occupied_by_Imperial_Japanif the usa had not been involved in the war in the pacific they would of gone after Australia , Australia was a piss ant nation then  and really is to this day.
they are dependent on America tanks and aircraft for their protection .


Had the usa not been attacked and pulled into the war and defeated japan,  at some time japan would of went after Australia no doubt in my mind just for it iron ore along


----------



## esalla

Bulletbob said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...again, no one thinks about the logistics necessary to just even make a landing in Australia, much less ''defeat'' Aussie-land.....
> ....the Japanese didn't even take Port Moreseby!!!!!
> ..and the Aussies stopped them on the Kokoda Trail
> --so the Aussies were a long way from needing to be saved
> ...etc
> View attachment 410622
> 
> 
> 
> sure they were the japs would of invaded down under sooner or later and raped plundered and run a muck just like they did ever where else in the south pacific  .
> 
> with out Americas military in the south pacific defeating the japs you would be eating rice and have a living god running your nation taking the iron ore and food for free .
> china may do that one day anyway if you guys down under dont grow a set and START ACTING LIKE MEN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IJA didn't have the manpower to fight in both China and a major war in Australia.  It could barely support a minor war in New Guinea and most of it's troops starved to death or died of disease.  Japan could no more invade and conquer Australia than Germany could invade and conquer the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really you think so. Japan had a very powerful navy Australia had pratically no navy and a small military , if japan was so weak how did they manage to occupy so many other nations , here a list you go ahead and explain it
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_territories_occupied_by_Imperial_Japanif the usa had not been involved in the war in the pacific they would of gone after Australia , Australia was a piss ant nation then  and really is to this day.
> they are dependent on America tanks and aircraft for their protection .
> 
> 
> Had the usa not been attacked and pulled into the war and defeated japan,  at some time japan would of went after Australia no doubt in my mind just for it iron ore along
Click to expand...

Are you a nippy dippy doo doo?


----------



## Bulletbob

esalla said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they took over China or Australia  cant you read, O wait you must be Australian . they invaded china and may other nations its called a occupation which they did do of parts of china if you were able to read along with many other nations if you could read.
> next I know they didn't go after Australia Daaaaaaa if you could read you would see that I said the USA probally prevented the Japs from eventually doing that , seems your as smart as Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my father single handedly took Okinawa with a few of his 5th marine buddies.
> 
> You may continue babbling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O your father singled handed took Okinawa lol another lying moron . there were 180,000 marines and army involved in it  , that sounds like a few more then your dads buddys and you completly forgot the army and and navy's 5th fleet  involvement .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn, who in your family was there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my grandfather  was in ww2 and saw action in the Pacific . but that has nothing to do with your stupid ignorant claim that your dad single handed  and a few buddys defed the when over 200 ground troops were involved and the 5th fleet, or you other stupid claims such as Japan didnt occupy part of china which it clearly did it killed over 200,00 in 1 city alone and claiming I said japan invaded Australia which I never said , I said the usa saved down under from japan .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy in the center with the flag is my father in law, he took the island all by himself so McArthur could walk up the beach
Click to expand...

so your father took the entire Island of  Okinawa   by himself . So I have A couple  bridges one in NYC and one in frisco that I want to sell cheap , you interested.?
You got to be Australia no American is that stupid wait I could be wrong about that you could be a Kardashian .


----------



## esalla

Bulletbob said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they took over China or Australia  cant you read, O wait you must be Australian . they invaded china and may other nations its called a occupation which they did do of parts of china if you were able to read along with many other nations if you could read.
> next I know they didn't go after Australia Daaaaaaa if you could read you would see that I said the USA probally prevented the Japs from eventually doing that , seems your as smart as Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my father single handedly took Okinawa with a few of his 5th marine buddies.
> 
> You may continue babbling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O your father singled handed took Okinawa lol another lying moron . there were 180,000 marines and army involved in it  , that sounds like a few more then your dads buddys and you completly forgot the army and and navy's 5th fleet  involvement .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn, who in your family was there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my grandfather  was in ww2 and saw action in the Pacific . but that has nothing to do with your stupid ignorant claim that your dad single handed  and a few buddys defed the when over 200 ground troops were involved and the 5th fleet, or you other stupid claims such as Japan didnt occupy part of china which it clearly did it killed over 200,00 in 1 city alone and claiming I said japan invaded Australia which I never said , I said the usa saved down under from japan .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy in the center with the flag is my father in law, he took the island all by himself so McArthur could walk up the beach
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your father took the entire Island of  Okinawa   by himself . So I have A couple  bridges one in NYC and one in frisco that I want to sell cheap , you interested.?
> You got to be Australia no American is that stupid wait I could be wrong about that you could be a Kardashian .
Click to expand...

I know you are jealous, but I do not want your bridges as I bought Apple, Google and Netflix.

Yawn


----------



## Unkotare

Well? Is the OP ever going to stop playing coy and explain what has given him such a hard-on about Australia? Did a kangaroo beat you up in middle school or something?


----------



## esalla

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly US power was critical in the defeat of the Japanese empire, the British Navy was pinned down in the European war and no longer had the capacity to take on the Japanese empire.
> 
> Australia fought with the UK long before the US ever entered but there is no way either country could have defeated Japan.
> 
> Japan was conflicted about an invasion of Australia, the Navy offered the idea, but the Army was opposed. Tojo vetoed the idea.
> 
> But certainly without America in the war (a nation who was dragged kicking and screaming into that war) Australia would have been at the mercy of the Japanese empire.
> 
> This is why after the war we cemented strategic alliances with the USA, as has even defeated Japan.
> 
> Australians have a great deal of respect for the Greatest Generation of Americans.
> 
> Not so much this generation of Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note Aussies tend to like Americans, most of the country are baffled by support for Trump and we were scarred by Iraq, as were you, the lack of occupato
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...again, no one thinks about the logistics necessary to just even make a landing in Australia, much less ''defeat'' Aussie-land.....
> ....the Japanese didn't even take Port Moreseby!!!!!
> ..and the Aussies stopped them on the Kokoda Trail
> --so the Aussies were a long way from needing to be saved
> ...etc
> View attachment 410622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure they were the japs would of invaded down under sooner or later and raped plundered and run a muck just like they did ever where else in the south pacific  .
> 
> with out Americas military in the south pacific defeating the japs you would be eating rice and have a living god running your nation taking the iron ore and food for free .
> china may do that one day anyway if you guys down under dont grow a set and START ACTING LIKE MEN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know Bob, I am rapidly coming to the conclusion you are either a bored 14 year old kid or you are simply a man who does not have much light in that brain bulb of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Jake I am  62 in 2 days and retired for 3 years ,
> Im a former  worker on the shuttle program and the eelv program among several for Boeing and Lockeed Martin , I worked at a experimental chemical company making assorted chemicals in reactors from 50 gallon to 2000 gallons.
> 
> I was right under the  manager of  a major  ski resort And, I worked for a top 100 college and I was a  departmental manager for a fortune 500 company in California  .
> So if I am light in the brain department then that makes you a slobbering drooling moron , you being Australian that fits well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will wait for the movie Bob.
> 
> 
> I see Divine playing you.
> 
> View attachment 411764
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Did she eat dog poopy again


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...again, no one thinks about the logistics necessary to just even make a landing in Australia, much less ''defeat'' Aussie-land.....
> ....the Japanese didn't even take Port Moreseby!!!!!
> ..and the Aussies stopped them on the Kokoda Trail
> --so the Aussies were a long way from needing to be saved
> ...etc
> View attachment 410622
> 
> 
> 
> sure they were the japs would of invaded down under sooner or later and raped plundered and run a muck just like they did ever where else in the south pacific  .
> 
> with out Americas military in the south pacific defeating the japs you would be eating rice and have a living god running your nation taking the iron ore and food for free .
> china may do that one day anyway if you guys down under dont grow a set and START ACTING LIKE MEN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know Bob, I am rapidly coming to the conclusion you are either a bored 14 year old kid or you are simply a man who does not have much light in that brain bulb of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Jake I am  62 in 2 days and retired for 3 years ,
> Im a former  worker on the shuttle program and the eelv program among several for Boeing and Lockeed Martin , I worked at a experimental chemical company making assorted chemicals in reactors from 50 gallon to 2000 gallons.
> 
> I was right under the  manager of  a major  ski resort And, I worked for a top 100 college and I was a  departmental manager for a fortune 500 company in California  .
> So if I am light in the brain department then that makes you a slobbering drooling moron , you being Australian that fits well.
Click to expand...



I will wait for the movie Bob.

I see Divine playing you.


----------



## esalla

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...again, no one thinks about the logistics necessary to just even make a landing in Australia, much less ''defeat'' Aussie-land.....
> ....the Japanese didn't even take Port Moreseby!!!!!
> ..and the Aussies stopped them on the Kokoda Trail
> --so the Aussies were a long way from needing to be saved
> ...etc
> View attachment 410622
> 
> 
> 
> sure they were the japs would of invaded down under sooner or later and raped plundered and run a muck just like they did ever where else in the south pacific  .
> 
> with out Americas military in the south pacific defeating the japs you would be eating rice and have a living god running your nation taking the iron ore and food for free .
> china may do that one day anyway if you guys down under dont grow a set and START ACTING LIKE MEN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know Bob, I am rapidly coming to the conclusion you are either a bored 14 year old kid or you are simply a man who does not have much light in that brain bulb of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Jake I am  62 in 2 days and retired for 3 years ,
> Im a former  worker on the shuttle program and the eelv program among several for Boeing and Lockeed Martin , I worked at a experimental chemical company making assorted chemicals in reactors from 50 gallon to 2000 gallons.
> 
> I was right under the  manager of  a major  ski resort And, I worked for a top 100 college and I was a  departmental manager for a fortune 500 company in California  .
> So if I am light in the brain department then that makes you a slobbering drooling moron , you being Australian that fits well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will wait for the movie Bob.
> 
> I see Divine playing you.
Click to expand...

Which James Bond was Bob?


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...again, no one thinks about the logistics necessary to just even make a landing in Australia, much less ''defeat'' Aussie-land.....
> ....the Japanese didn't even take Port Moreseby!!!!!
> ..and the Aussies stopped them on the Kokoda Trail
> --so the Aussies were a long way from needing to be saved
> ...etc
> View attachment 410622
> 
> 
> 
> sure they were the japs would of invaded down under sooner or later and raped plundered and run a muck just like they did ever where else in the south pacific  .
> 
> with out Americas military in the south pacific defeating the japs you would be eating rice and have a living god running your nation taking the iron ore and food for free .
> china may do that one day anyway if you guys down under dont grow a set and START ACTING LIKE MEN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know Bob, I am rapidly coming to the conclusion you are either a bored 14 year old kid or you are simply a man who does not have much light in that brain bulb of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Jake I am  62 in 2 days and retired for 3 years ,
> Im a former  worker on the shuttle program and the eelv program among several for Boeing and Lockeed Martin , I worked at a experimental chemical company making assorted chemicals in reactors from 50 gallon to 2000 gallons.
> 
> I was right under the  manager of  a major  ski resort And, I worked for a top 100 college and I was a  departmental manager for a fortune 500 company in California  .
> So if I am light in the brain department then that makes you a slobbering drooling moron , you being Australian that fits well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will wait for the movie Bob.
> 
> I see Divine playing you.
Click to expand...

I see Richard Simmons playing you


----------



## Bulletbob

Unkotare said:


> Well? Is the OP ever going to stop playing coy and explain what has given him such a hard-on about Australia? Did a kangaroo beat you up in middle school or something?


no I have explained it many times I don't like Australians they have hug egos are rud and think they are gods gift to the world , seem you cant read either


----------



## Bulletbob

esalla said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they took over China or Australia  cant you read, O wait you must be Australian . they invaded china and may other nations its called a occupation which they did do of parts of china if you were able to read along with many other nations if you could read.
> next I know they didn't go after Australia Daaaaaaa if you could read you would see that I said the USA probally prevented the Japs from eventually doing that , seems your as smart as Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my father single handedly took Okinawa with a few of his 5th marine buddies.
> 
> You may continue babbling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O your father singled handed took Okinawa lol another lying moron . there were 180,000 marines and army involved in it  , that sounds like a few more then your dads buddys and you completly forgot the army and and navy's 5th fleet  involvement .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn, who in your family was there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my grandfather  was in ww2 and saw action in the Pacific . but that has nothing to do with your stupid ignorant claim that your dad single handed  and a few buddys defed the when over 200 ground troops were involved and the 5th fleet, or you other stupid claims such as Japan didnt occupy part of china which it clearly did it killed over 200,00 in 1 city alone and claiming I said japan invaded Australia which I never said , I said the usa saved down under from japan .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy in the center with the flag is my father in law, he took the island all by himself so McArthur could walk up the beach
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your father took the entire Island of  Okinawa   by himself . So I have A couple  bridges one in NYC and one in frisco that I want to sell cheap , you interested.?
> You got to be Australia no American is that stupid wait I could be wrong about that you could be a Kardashian .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are jealous, but I do not want your bridges as I bought Apple, Google and Netflix.
> 
> Yawn
Click to expand...

yes but the bridges are just like you thinking your dad took the island by himself a big fat lie


----------



## esalla

Bulletbob said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they took over China or Australia  cant you read, O wait you must be Australian . they invaded china and may other nations its called a occupation which they did do of parts of china if you were able to read along with many other nations if you could read.
> next I know they didn't go after Australia Daaaaaaa if you could read you would see that I said the USA probally prevented the Japs from eventually doing that , seems your as smart as Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my father single handedly took Okinawa with a few of his 5th marine buddies.
> 
> You may continue babbling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O your father singled handed took Okinawa lol another lying moron . there were 180,000 marines and army involved in it  , that sounds like a few more then your dads buddys and you completly forgot the army and and navy's 5th fleet  involvement .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn, who in your family was there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my grandfather  was in ww2 and saw action in the Pacific . but that has nothing to do with your stupid ignorant claim that your dad single handed  and a few buddys defed the when over 200 ground troops were involved and the 5th fleet, or you other stupid claims such as Japan didnt occupy part of china which it clearly did it killed over 200,00 in 1 city alone and claiming I said japan invaded Australia which I never said , I said the usa saved down under from japan .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy in the center with the flag is my father in law, he took the island all by himself so McArthur could walk up the beach
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your father took the entire Island of  Okinawa   by himself . So I have A couple  bridges one in NYC and one in frisco that I want to sell cheap , you interested.?
> You got to be Australia no American is that stupid wait I could be wrong about that you could be a Kardashian .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are jealous, but I do not want your bridges as I bought Apple, Google and Netflix.
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes but the bridges are just like you thinking your dad took the island by himself a big fat lie
Click to expand...

LOL they could not take Normandie either until my father landed and took over, then they shipped him to the Pacific to win over there


----------



## .oldschool

Unkotare said:


> Well? Is the OP ever going to stop playing coy and explain what has given him such a hard-on about Australia? Did a kangaroo beat you up in middle school or something?


Obviously some Aussies "took the piss" out of old redneck Bob at the ski resort.


----------



## Bulletbob

.oldschool said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well? Is the OP ever going to stop playing coy and explain what has given him such a hard-on about Australia? Did a kangaroo beat you up in middle school or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously some Aussies "took the piss" out of old redneck Bob at the ski resort.
Click to expand...

yes the female did but again she wasn't actually Aussie just a transplant she took a lot out of me.
No at the ski resort they just displayed their stupidity , ignorance , how big their egos were , how rude they were and how big of drunken scum bags they were, while the New Zealand , Peru and South Africans and  Columbains all displayed just the opposite   and were golden in my book  .


----------



## Bulletbob

esalla said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they took over China or Australia  cant you read, O wait you must be Australian . they invaded china and may other nations its called a occupation which they did do of parts of china if you were able to read along with many other nations if you could read.
> next I know they didn't go after Australia Daaaaaaa if you could read you would see that I said the USA probally prevented the Japs from eventually doing that , seems your as smart as Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my father single handedly took Okinawa with a few of his 5th marine buddies.
> 
> You may continue babbling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O your father singled handed took Okinawa lol another lying moron . there were 180,000 marines and army involved in it  , that sounds like a few more then your dads buddys and you completly forgot the army and and navy's 5th fleet  involvement .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn, who in your family was there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my grandfather  was in ww2 and saw action in the Pacific . but that has nothing to do with your stupid ignorant claim that your dad single handed  and a few buddys defed the when over 200 ground troops were involved and the 5th fleet, or you other stupid claims such as Japan didnt occupy part of china which it clearly did it killed over 200,00 in 1 city alone and claiming I said japan invaded Australia which I never said , I said the usa saved down under from japan .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy in the center with the flag is my father in law, he took the island all by himself so McArthur could walk up the beach
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your father took the entire Island of  Okinawa   by himself . So I have A couple  bridges one in NYC and one in frisco that I want to sell cheap , you interested.?
> You got to be Australia no American is that stupid wait I could be wrong about that you could be a Kardashian .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are jealous, but I do not want your bridges as I bought Apple, Google and Netflix.
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes but the bridges are just like you thinking your dad took the island by himself a big fat lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL they could not take Normandie either until my father landed and took over, then they shipped him to the Pacific to win over there
Click to expand...

yes im sure hes the one that defeated intelligence and common  sense after being kidnapped by the gay aliens who abused him.


----------



## esalla

Bulletbob said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they took over China or Australia  cant you read, O wait you must be Australian . they invaded china and may other nations its called a occupation which they did do of parts of china if you were able to read along with many other nations if you could read.
> next I know they didn't go after Australia Daaaaaaa if you could read you would see that I said the USA probally prevented the Japs from eventually doing that , seems your as smart as Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my father single handedly took Okinawa with a few of his 5th marine buddies.
> 
> You may continue babbling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O your father singled handed took Okinawa lol another lying moron . there were 180,000 marines and army involved in it  , that sounds like a few more then your dads buddys and you completly forgot the army and and navy's 5th fleet  involvement .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn, who in your family was there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my grandfather  was in ww2 and saw action in the Pacific . but that has nothing to do with your stupid ignorant claim that your dad single handed  and a few buddys defed the when over 200 ground troops were involved and the 5th fleet, or you other stupid claims such as Japan didnt occupy part of china which it clearly did it killed over 200,00 in 1 city alone and claiming I said japan invaded Australia which I never said , I said the usa saved down under from japan .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy in the center with the flag is my father in law, he took the island all by himself so McArthur could walk up the beach
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your father took the entire Island of  Okinawa   by himself . So I have A couple  bridges one in NYC and one in frisco that I want to sell cheap , you interested.?
> You got to be Australia no American is that stupid wait I could be wrong about that you could be a Kardashian .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are jealous, but I do not want your bridges as I bought Apple, Google and Netflix.
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes but the bridges are just like you thinking your dad took the island by himself a big fat lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL they could not take Normandie either until my father landed and took over, then they shipped him to the Pacific to win over there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes im sure hes the one that defeated intelligence and common  sense after being kidnapped by the gay aliens who abused him.
Click to expand...

How did you know about that?


----------



## .oldschool

This is why the 1st Marine Division ships out to 'Waltzing Matilda'
					

When considering music that we'd want to play as we ship out to a combat zone, very few of us would think of choosing a 19th century Australian folk song about a hobo who stole a sheep. And yet, that's exactly what the Marines of the 1st Marine Di…




					www.wearethemighty.com


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Oldschool mate, I am just stirring Bob's chili and fart pot.

Most Aussies love America.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Oldschool mate, I am just stirring Bob's chili and fart pot.
> 
> Most Aussies love America.


our men don't call other men mate , guess thats why the women down under prefer Americans because the men down under are down with their male mates


----------



## Englewood

Spent a little time in Australia during the war and admired the fighting ability of the Australians on New Guinea. But we had difficulty with one of their jokes that went:  "The Americans are overpaid.
oversexed and over here." Still admire their fighting ability though.


----------



## 2aguy

Bulletbob said:


> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.




Yes.....if not for the U.S. they would be speaking Japanese...


----------



## 2aguy

Turtlesoup said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly US power was critical in the defeat of the Japanese empire, the British Navy was pinned down in the European war and no longer had the capacity to take on the Japanese empire.
> 
> Australia fought with the UK long before the US ever entered but there is no way either country could have defeated Japan.
> 
> Japan was conflicted about an invasion of Australia, the Navy offered the idea, but the Army was opposed. Tojo vetoed the idea.
> 
> But certainly without America in the war (a nation who was dragged kicking and screaming into that war) Australia would have been at the mercy of the Japanese empire.
> 
> This is why after the war we cemented strategic alliances with the USA, as has even defeated Japan.
> 
> Australians have a great deal of respect for the Greatest Generation of Americans.
> 
> Not so much this generation of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't have much respect for this generation of Americans either.
Click to expand...


Except for those who have served in our military, police and fire fighters.........they are worthy of respect........the joe biden voters....no respect at all...


----------



## Ray9

My dad was in Australia, New Guinea, and Leyte where he was a jungle fighter. His group was so isolated that they had no food or ammunition just like the Japs they were fighting. They made a pact with the Japs to say on their side of the jungle. He missed the Bataan death march because the Japs did not think they were worth capturing and would probably starve to death anyway. He and his company were eventually rescued after being spotted by air reconnaissance. He weighed 85 pounds when he was rescued. He had no idea what happened to the Japs.

He did mention that the Australians had bad teeth due to something in their diet and their environment.


----------



## Quasar44

Bulletbob said:


> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.


 Australia and Canada won WW1 
It was their troops whom the Germans feared and who were able to ensure the final break through


----------



## Quasar44

Russians won WW2 !!!


----------



## percysunshine

Quasar44 said:


> Russians won WW2 !!!



That was just the wild card round. They lost to Afghanistan in the playoffs.


----------



## Captain Caveman

Bulletbob said:


> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.



I'm a Brit, and after being on American forums for a number of years, I have concluded most Americans feel they saved every country and won the 1941-1945 war.


----------



## gtopa1

Bulletbob said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...again, no one thinks about the logistics necessary to just even make a landing in Australia, much less ''defeat'' Aussie-land.....
> ....the Japanese didn't even take Port Moreseby!!!!!
> ..and the Aussies stopped them on the Kokoda Trail
> --so the Aussies were a long way from needing to be saved
> ...etc
> View attachment 410622
> 
> 
> 
> sure they were the japs would of invaded down under sooner or later and raped plundered and run a muck just like they did ever where else in the south pacific  .
> 
> with out Americas military in the south pacific defeating the japs you would be eating rice and have a living god running your nation taking the iron ore and food for free .
> china may do that one day anyway if you guys down under dont grow a set and START ACTING LIKE MEN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know Bob, I am rapidly coming to the conclusion you are either a bored 14 year old kid or you are simply a man who does not have much light in that brain bulb of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Jake I am  62 in 2 days and retired for 3 years ,
> Im a former  worker on the shuttle program and the eelv program among several for Boeing and Lockeed Martin , I worked at a experimental chemical company making assorted chemicals in reactors from 50 gallon to 2000 gallons.
> 
> I was right under the  manager of  a major  ski resort And, I worked for a top 100 college and I was a  departmental manager for a fortune 500 company in California  .
> So if I am light in the brain department then that makes you a slobbering drooling moron , you being Australian that fits well.
Click to expand...

So what the fuck are you getting at you low functioning imbecile??? I could tell you some wonderful anecdotes from those years but I doubt you really give a shit!! You're obviously a Biden voter. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Turtlesoup said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly US power was critical in the defeat of the Japanese empire, the British Navy was pinned down in the European war and no longer had the capacity to take on the Japanese empire.
> 
> Australia fought with the UK long before the US ever entered but there is no way either country could have defeated Japan.
> 
> Japan was conflicted about an invasion of Australia, the Navy offered the idea, but the Army was opposed. Tojo vetoed the idea.
> 
> But certainly without America in the war (a nation who was dragged kicking and screaming into that war) Australia would have been at the mercy of the Japanese empire.
> 
> This is why after the war we cemented strategic alliances with the USA, as has even defeated Japan.
> 
> Australians have a great deal of respect for the Greatest Generation of Americans.
> 
> Not so much this generation of Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't have much respect for this generation of Americans either.
Click to expand...

I have every respect for AMERICANS; I don't count DemoKKKrats in that at all. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Captain Caveman said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Brit, and after being on American forums for a number of years, I have concluded most Americans feel they saved every country and won the 1941-1945 war.
Click to expand...


lol. They did. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Bulletbob said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen Australian people eat rice.
> 
> 
> 
> most of them have to eat their own words , their egos are so swollen all you usually havwe to do is let them talk and they will make fools out of them self like Esalla
Click to expand...

You seem to be a dickhead; just sayin'!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Bulletbob said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was not large enough to occupy Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Well, they occupied a big chunk of China and  parts of Russia ,Laos .Vietnam , Cambodia French held lands all over the south Pacific , Korea ,Thailand Malaysia , the Philippines , Singapore , along with several more nations for a total population of 463,677,000 under their thumb .
> Yea sure they wouldn't be able to handle Australia and its mighty military because of their swollen  egos  and small penis size , lol seriously you actually think Japan couldn't take Australia then?
> what was stopping them the mighty Australia navy lol ?Or your huge Military?
> Or maybe the fact we were busy destroying them , which makes more sense ? and you question my intelligence  lol. that swollen ego from down under is really massive unlike you short penis numbers.
> 
> Im sure Japan could invade all those nations but couldn't handle the mighty Australians  , lol what a chump .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan did not take over china or Australia.  Get your facts straight, china had airfields for American aircraft, not sure if your mom told you this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they took over China or Australia  cant you read, O wait you must be Australian . they invaded china and may other nations its called a occupation which they did do of parts of china if you were able to read along with many other nations if you could read.
> next I know they didn't go after Australia Daaaaaaa if you could read you would see that I said the USA probally prevented the Japs from eventually doing that , seems your as smart as Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my father single handedly took Okinawa with a few of his 5th marine buddies.
> 
> You may continue babbling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O your father singled handed took Okinawa lol another lying moron . there were 180,000 marines and army involved in it  , that sounds like a few more then your dads buddys and you completly forgot the army and and navy's 5th fleet  involvement .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn, who in your family was there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my grandfather  was in ww2 and saw action in the Pacific . but that has nothing to do with your stupid ignorant claim that your dad single handed  and a few buddys defed the when over 200 ground troops were involved and the 5th fleet, or you other stupid claims such as Japan didnt occupy part of china which it clearly did it killed over 200,00 in 1 city alone and claiming I said japan invaded Australia which I never said , I said the usa saved down under from japan .
Click to expand...

Where in the Pacific? Did he get to Oz?? 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Bulletbob said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well? Is the OP ever going to stop playing coy and explain what has given him such a hard-on about Australia? Did a kangaroo beat you up in middle school or something?
> 
> 
> 
> no I have explained it many times I don't like Australians they have hug egos are rud and think they are gods gift to the world , seem you cant read either
Click to expand...

What bloody interaction with Ozzies have you actually had? Met some tourists at Disneyworld??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

.oldschool said:


> This is why the 1st Marine Division ships out to 'Waltzing Matilda'
> 
> 
> When considering music that we'd want to play as we ship out to a combat zone, very few of us would think of choosing a 19th century Australian folk song about a hobo who stole a sheep. And yet, that's exactly what the Marines of the 1st Marine Di…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wearethemighty.com


I didn't know that Brisbane had been such a shithole to the Marines. There is indeed a lot of swampland around Brisbane; much of it today is prime real estate. Places like Wynnum, Manly and Ft Lytton spring to mind. Melbourne would have been HEAVEN compared to Bris...I live about 100 miles west of Bris but have several boats moored in and near Moreton Bay.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Quasar44 said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed Japanese invasion of Australia during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then likely America saved Australia from eventual occupation by the Japanese.
> Japan was invading nations left and right and rolling over nations like china etc with ease, they were brutal and killed civilians left and right  even children , raping women  and in general being real monsters.
> 
> Australia was and still is a weak nation with a small military. They were in no position to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia and Canada won WW1
> It was their troops whom the Germans feared and who were able to ensure the final break through
Click to expand...

General Monash comes to mind. But to be fair; the yanks were good once they got some blooding. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Ray9 said:


> My dad was in Australia, New Guinea, and Leyte where he was a jungle fighter. His group was so isolated that they had no food or ammunition just like the Japs they were fighting. They made a pact with the Japs to say on their side of the jungle. He missed the Bataan death march because the Japs did not think they were worth capturing and would probably starve to death anyway. He and his company were eventually rescued after being spotted by air reconnaissance. He weighed 85 pounds when he was rescued. He had no idea what happened to the Japs.
> 
> He did mention that the Australians had bad teeth due to something in their diet and their environment.


Bad teeth?? Too much red meat maybe. lol. Poms yes; but Aussies?? News to me. 

Greg


----------



## ThirdTerm

Japan took over New Guinea where millions of soldiers died in vain because natives sided with Australia. Probably this was the biggest strategic mistake committed by the Japanese Empire, which ensured its demise. The rationale behind its imperial expansion in Asia was the liberation of Asian peoples from the colonial yoke. However, Papuans and Aboriginals were incapable of governing themselves. Despite the fact that there was no actual plan to invade Australia to liberate Aboriginals, Australia's coastal towns were threatened by occasional Japanese raids from New Guinea, for which Australia needed America's help. In return, Australia served as a strategic base for American troops to take back the Philippines that was temporarily lost to  the Japanese Empire. It was a win-win deal for both countries since Australia could not count on the British Empire for the nation's defense.


----------



## Ray9

I have an old picture somewhere of my dad and my uncle eddy holding a Japanese flag stretched between them in Australia. I asked him if that flag was taken in a battle and he said no. The japs gave it up in trade for some K-rations. Everybody took pictures with the flag and sent them home.


----------



## Unkotare

Ray9 said:


> I have an old picture somewhere of my dad and my uncle eddy holding a Japanese flag stretched between them in Australia. I asked him if that flag was taken in a battle and he said no. The japs gave it up in trade for some K-rations. Everybody took pictures with the flag and sent them home.



Sometimes other things...


----------

